# Fire  Riser  Rooms



## north star

** * * **

I have a "new" Fire Sprinkler Riser Room designed in to a "new" building. This

room / space will have the fire sprinkler riser, associated valves, controls, etc.

The RDP's have not included the lighting, heating and electrical receptacle for

this room / space in their design, ...yet!

In my comment letter back to the RDP's, I would like to be able to reference

"chapter & verse" of the applicable codes / standards. What standard(s)

govern the design of this room / space?

Thanks!

** * * **


----------



## cda

Not high rise building, correct??

In nfpa 13 will have to shoot a section, when back in office


----------



## north star

** * * **

cda,

No, not in a high rise bldg.!    This is in a single story, 24,500 + / - sq. ft.

"new" health club, fully sprinkled.

** * * **


----------



## cda

this is from 2007 nfpa13

seems like if you need it for dry pipe and pre action you need it for all

for dry pipe::

7.2.5* Location and Protection of Dry Pipe Valve.

7.2.5.1* General. The dry pipe valve and supply pipe shall be protected against freezing and mechanical injury.

7.2.5.2 Valve Rooms.

7.2.5.2.1  Valve rooms shall be lighted and heated.

7.2.5.2.2  The source of heat shall be of a permanently installed type.

7.2.5.2.3  Heat tape shall not be used in lieu of heated valve enclosures to protect the dry pipe valve and supply pipe against freezing.

7.2.5.3 Supply. The supply for the sprinkler in the dry pipe valve enclosure shall be from the dry side of the system.

covers pre action and deluge:

7.3.1.8 Location and Protection of System Water Control Valves.

7.3.1.8.1  System water control valves and supply pipes shall be protected against freezing and mechanical injury.

7.3.1.8.2 Valve Rooms.

7.3.1.8.2.1  Valve rooms shall be lighted and heated.

7.3.1.8.2.2  The source of heat shall be of a permanently installed type.

7.3.1.8.2.3  Heat tape shall not be used in lieu of heated valve enclosure rooms to protect preaction and deluge valves and supply pipe against freezing.

then there is this section:

8.16.4 Protection of Piping.

8.16.4.1 Protection of Piping Against Freezing.

8.16.4.1.1  Unless the requirements of 8.16.4.1.2 are met, where portions of systems are subject to freezing and temperatures cannot reliably be maintained at or above 40°F (4°C), sprinklers shall be installed as a dry pipe or preaction system.

8.16.4.1.2  Small unheated areas are permitted to be protected by antifreeze systems or by other systems specifically listed for this purpose, including but not limited to listed heat tracing systems.

8.16.4.1.3  Where aboveground water-filled supply pipes, risers, system risers, or feed mains pass through open areas, cold rooms, passageways, or other areas exposed to temperatures below 40°F (4°C), the pipe shall be protected against freezing by insulating coverings, frostproof casings, listed heat tracing systems, or other reliable means capable of maintaining a minimum temperature between 40°F (4°C) and 120°F (48.9°C).

8.16.4.1.4  Where listed heat tracing systems are used, they shall be supervised.

8.16.4.1.5  Where listed heat tracing is utilized for branch lines, it shall be specifically listed for use on branch lines.


----------



## north star

** * * **

cda,

Thanks a bunch!

One more item... which code / standard ' requires ' an electrical receptacle to

be installed in this room, ...for the servicing of electrical controls, devices,

equipment, [ possibly ] lighting, valves, etc.?      ...or is it?   Hmmmmm ??

** * * **


----------



## cda

Beyond my inspection grade

Not sure if one is required


----------



## north star

** * * **



> cda stated: "Not sure if one is required."


Yeah, I'm not finding a requirement either! ** * * **


----------



## Marshal Chris

Also,  From the Property maintenance code

402.3 Other spaces. All other spaces shall be provided with natural or artificial light sufficient to permit the maintenance of sanitary conditions, and the safe occupancy of the space and utilization of the appliances, equipment and fixtures.


----------



## Dr. J

IMC 306.  It may be a stretch to call the fire protection components "appliances", but a soon as they put a unit heater or even heat trace in the room to comply with NFPA 8.16.4, then there is an appliance in the room.


----------



## Dr. J

Ok, wait a sec.  I re-read IMC 306.  If an appliance is in an attic, below a floor, or on a roof, light and elect is needed.  But if it is in a room, none is required???  Artificial light is only required by IBC 1205 for spaces "intended for human occupancy".  So fire riser rooms, air handler rooms, boiler rooms, etc. do not require light???


----------



## north star

** * * **

Dr. J.,

Did you see cda's posting of NFPA 13, Section 7.3.1.8.2.1 above?

This section requires light & heat.

** * * **


----------



## Coug Dad

north star

Not required for a typical wet riser.  Required for Dry, Preaction or deluge.


----------



## Dr. J

What CD said.


----------



## cda

Coug is it implied that a wet system needs the light???

Heat seems to be covered under the 40 F


----------



## north star

** * * **

Coug Dad & Dr. J.,

Thanks for the input! I learn something new here every day.  

NFPA-25., Section 5.2.5 does require the heating above 40 degree

temps. for wet pipe systems.

** * * **


----------



## Coug Dad

Light is certainly a good idea, although it would be hard to say it is reqiured for a wet riser closet.  Heat is covered and is required.


----------

